# Trivia 4/11



## luckytrim (Apr 11, 2019)

trivia 4/11
DID YOU KNOW ...
The quill pen is thought to have originated in Spain about  1,400 years ago.

1. Which American writer's books have titles starting with  each letter of
the alphabet?
2. Can you remember the name of the Sprinter, competing for  Canada in the
1988 Summer Games, who had to return his Medals when he tested  positive for
Steroids... ?
3. The theme from which TV show (1981-86) features the line,  "I'm not the
kind to kiss and tell, but I've been seen with  Farrah"?
4. Fill in the missing words from 'Romeo and Juliet'. "Do you  bite your 
_______ at us, sir?"
  a. - Tongue
  b. - Thumb
  c. - Finger
  d. - Fist
5. What Canadian Province is found in the mountain  time-zone?
6. Based on the two original Greek components of the word,  what is the 
literal meaning of 'astronaut' ?
  a. - Space Wanderer
  b. - Star Follower
  c. - Star Sailor
  d. - Star Seeker
7. By what name is 50's Rocker Ernest Evans better  known?
8. What is the name of the princess, captured by pirates in  "Peter Pan"?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Britt Reid, AKA the Green Hornet, is the son of Dan Reid,  who’s the nephew of John Reid, AKA the Lone Ranger.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Sue Grafton
2. Ben Johnson
3. 'The Fall guy'
4. - b
5. Alberta
6. - c
7. Chubby Checker
8. Tiger Lily

TRUTH !!
In the original radio incarnation, Britt Reid is the son of  Dan Reid, Jr.,
the nephew of John Reid, the Lone Ranger, making the Green  Hornet the
grand-nephew of the Ranger. The relationship is alluded to at  least once in
the radio shows, when Dan Reid visits his son to question him  on why Britt
has never captured the Hornet. On learning the truth behind  his son's dual
identity, Dan Reid recalls his days riding in Texas with his  uncle, as the
William Tell Overture plays briefly and softly in the  background .


----------

